

Pure javascript resumable file uploads launched at Minus  - carlhu
http://blog.minus.com/2012/02/16/sit-back-and-relax-with-resumable-file-upload/

======
carlhu
Note: We got resumeable uploads working for Chrome and Firefox only. Internet
Explorer and Safari still fall back to flash and non-resumeable uploads
(respectively).

If you use Chrome or Firefox, you can now drop a file onto a page on
minus.com, unplug your network, reconnect, and your file resumes uploading
where you left off.

I love the web and am excited to see the range of possibilities for pure-
browser features expand.

~~~
alt_
Can you provide a little more detail on how it's implemented?

Are you using resumable.js[1] or is it a custom implementation?

[1] <https://github.com/23/resumable.js>

~~~
carlhu
Sure, let me give some further implementation detail.

We were inspired by <https://github.com/dmitry-dedukhin/lightweight-uploader>,
particularly the js implementation from Dmitry.

It turned out, however, that the simple flow control he implemented was not
adaptive enough to simultaneously accommodate both low-latency/low bandwidth
and high-latency/high-bandwidth connection.

For resumeable uploads to work efficiently for both cases, we implemented
TCP/IP-style congestion control (e.g. slow start window size scaling and
exponential back-off retry timeout), but over http POST requests instead of
UDP packet sends.

